# LordKaT



## autisticdragonkin (Jul 28, 2016)

Why does @LordKaT have such a weird avatar and a verified banner?


----------



## CatParty (Jul 28, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Why does @LordKaT have such a weird avatar and a verified banner?




why didn't you just pm him?


----------



## NQ 952 (Jul 28, 2016)

Because I used to almost kinda be someone that people almost kinda recognize.

Also goats.

Answers may not be in the order in which they were asked.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 28, 2016)

@LordKaT was associated with the Channel Awesome crew (Nostalgia Critic, Cinema Snob, Angry Joe, ect.) if I'm recalling correctly, but then Spoony acted like a tard at a video game industry show and really harmed LK's online career. So for a long time after LK spread drama scuttlebutt around about all the behind the scenes shit that went on with Channel Awesome.


----------



## NQ 952 (Jul 28, 2016)

The Dude said:


> @LordKaT was associated with the Channel Awesome crew (Nostalgia Critic, Cinema Snob, Angry Joe, ect.) if I'm recalling correctly, but then Spoony acted like a tard at a video game industry show and really harmed LK's online career. So for a long time after LK spread drama scuttlebutt around about all the behind the scenes shit that went on with Channel Awesome.



Yeah this. Isperged alit top. Todd Noah to heat a bullet. Not happy I did that. Hair I don't nature that die subtle


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Jul 28, 2016)

His podcast is responsible for the CA Supercut.











i.e. the "lol Are You Fucking Serious" breakdown of Channel Awesome.

As someone who used to be into NC and TGWTG back when I was a kid, hearing about all the crap that went on behind the scenes is kinda hilarious and also rather depressing.  I still give them a listen every now and then when I'm doing something like a MMO.


----------



## Princess Rescuer (Aug 3, 2018)

It's sad that Spoony denied you a World First Exclusive on the all-encompassing Minecraft, a game that sold multiple consoles and had a stranglehold on the "kid audience" for a time. I've always been one of your biggest fans and You Dub Dub has made me a better gamer... and a better MAN.


----------



## Dumb Sergal (Aug 5, 2018)

I  remember watching the "Going Down the Rabbit Hole" video on Spoony on having the choice cuts of his rage in the video if I remember correctly.


----------



## L. Duse (Sep 2, 2020)

So @lordkat decided to leave the Farms after user data was compromised? I am now looking back at the Fazeek saga and I have questions I would like to ask him.


----------

